# partnership visa Nz



## maximoo11

anybody going through this process or been through it.....how much evidence is suffice.?


----------



## masibabes

is your partner a pure breed kiwi born?

how long is your stable relationship with your partner? i.e living together under one roof for 12 months or more.

are you and partner living together with same postal address, have postal correspondence address individually, joint bank accounts, evidence of both paying bills, tenant names in your property, pictures taken together in public and friends and family?

you can follow this links for guide:-
Problem (resident via partnership)

just follow the guide and submit all relevant documents. the case officer who will be allocated for you will enquire from you any other documents if they think can support your application further.

good luck.


----------



## orlandolee

There are also other types of visa under partnership that are less strict as far as living together for 12 months is concerned.

Visit and Work Visa under partnership do not require living together for 12 months, however it still requires having lived together even for a short period of time. Evidence may include, but not limited to, mail/bills addressed to each of you having the same address.

For more details, you can refer to section F2.20.15 of the operations manual. Try this link: yyy.immigration.govt.nz/opsmanual/30880.htm (replace "yyy" with "www" because i'm not yet allowed to post links.


----------



## robedsmile

I have just been granted Permanent Residency via my NZ wife. You will get permanent residency if you can provide documentary evidence of having lived together for 5 years. It is quite a quick process. About 12 weeks from them receiving the application for the London Branch. Hope this helps.


----------

